

SNAPALICIOUS is a free app that offers a new way to learn how to cook - zerobudgetdev
http://snapaliciousapp.com

======
zerobudgetdev
Hi Foodies, a few months ago I started developing an app for iPhone called
SNAPALICIOUS. My plan for this app was to create something that offers a new
way for learning to cook. Yeah, a really ambitious target, you may say! What I
mean for a "new way for learning to cook"? Here is an example: you discover a
new dish, you try to cook it but still there is that sauce you can't
replicate.

What would you do? 1 - Search a good recipe on the web Very difficult to
distinguish good from bad before actually trying them.

2 - Ask a friend This might work if the friend knows how to cook.

3 - Try SNAPALICIOUS and ask home-chefs how to cook a particular dish. Using
it is simple and straightforward: Step 1 - Shoot a photo of a dish Step 2 -
Share It! Step 3 - Give advice or ask questions to other home-chefs.

I hope you like it and give it a look.

